# Training: Trust + HELP



## Michie (May 19, 2012)

So I've had my fluff for all of 8 days now he is 10 months old. He is fearful of everything. It isn't BAD. He is VERY treat motivated so I'm able to get him to sniff strangers then once he has sniffed them they lay a treat next to them then eventually he will cautiously eat one out of their hand. If they make ANY NOISE.... talking..an accidental shuffle...ANYTHING he takes a couple steps away. He doesn't run and hide. He seems to trust us MOST of the time. Anytime we make a noise or move to stand or anything like that he GETS OUT OF THE WAY quickly. 

He HATES being in front of people.... he will always circle around and follow. 

He didn't come to his old name.... but he does respond to Falcon now. 

While on the harness he refuses to be anywhere but right behind your legs. Not by your side....NOT ahead of you.... behind your legs. Very awkward. I'm used to teaching dogs not to pull. EASY. Behind my legs??? lol This is new behavior to me.

He didn't sit, shake, spin, lay down, stay.....nothing. I love clicker training. A friend of mine got a booklet/clicker kit one year as a xmas present when we were in high school. She begged for a Boston Terrier for a present and this was an add on. She didn't bother reading it. I DID THOUGH! I was fascinated. Her Boston...a typical for the breed. A RUNNNER. A DIGGER. A CHASER. All while ignoring everything she ever said to him....ever. 

I first taught him to come to his name. Then sit. Then stay. Then shake. He is a model pup now. My moms dachshund I taught in much the same way. I stopped any dog I came into contact with from pulling/barking... EASY.

My new pup....boggles my mind. He is nothing like what I've EVER seen in a dog. I'm a a loss. I have no experience with a fearful dog. I knew there were such animals but my experience with them was just a warm up period. I would go into the home and they assumed they were pack leader and barked a few times and hid while I ignored them then BAM...playful friendly dog. 

My dog... doesn't trust me. He doesn't play with anything.... he doesn't chew things, he doesn't pick up toys let alone PLAY with them. He ignores BALLS. 

Any advice??? I want to fix this badly before it deepens into a real issue. I want him to be FREE! I've contacted the three personal trainers in this area but they deal with mostly obedience... come/stay/sit.... which I've started. They don't fix behaviors. One of them was even at a loss when I told her that he didn't play with toys. My next step is the petsmart/petco trainers but same sort of deal. They'll teach him tricks but not how to Re-socialize a unsociable dog. I heard there is a K9 school down south...but that sounds rough especially for a Maltese and a hour and 30 minutes drive! No thanks....

Don't get me wrong. He is BY FAR not the worst case of fear in a dog out there. He is plenty friendly most of the time. It has also only been a week.

Anyway the second part of my issue is the basic training. Dogs...I've known have always soaked in the knowledge. Sitting is always easiest...

With Falcon.. he doesn't understand sitting at all. If I slowly take the treat from the front of his nose up up up until it is above...instead of sitting...and taking it. Thus creating the SIT command... he backs up or stands on his hind legs and tries to get at it from above. Bizarre. 

I was like okay..whatever.. lets try shake. Reward the first time he moves his paw a little to get the treat and over and over until he is pawing at you for the treats. Then hold out your hand to catch the paw. Eventually adding in SHAKE. 

:smilie_tischkante: He doesn't move a SINGLE MUSCLE unless its backing away from the treat or laying down.

On THAT note. He learned to sit pretty in two days and to lay down flawlessly! Hahaha. :chili:

I guess I'm just worried about his fear, his lack of play, and how I teach him to SIT!?!? lol I can't find anything on helping the dogs with fear. I need DIRECTION. How to first of all teach him to trust me? One minute he comes to me (probably because he thinks I have cucumber) the next he lurches away from me in fear?

I feel really bad about his lack of play... he has so many different types of toys! I really WANT to play with him. The only real joy I've seen out of him is after I let him outside without his harness on. There was real JOY there.... I have a video of it on youtube. Will he always be that way?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Since you've only had him for a little over a week now, I think he's got to get used to you and his new surroundings. He's 10 months old, so he knows his life at the breeders, but has to get used to his new one . I'm sure that he'll come around and will walk by you and play. Continue what you're doing and give him time.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree with Deborah. Just be patient and let him relax into his space. He may just need time to breathe a little first. The tricks and trust will come. In healthcare we call it "transfer trauma". In that case, the best thing you can do is be available and loving. Since he is treat motivated, have you tried one of the toys that you put the treat inside of? Get his nose working and get him used to interacting with a toy.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I got my Cassie from rescue at age 3. She had been used as a breeder in a bad situation. She was exactly like Falcon. I have had her for three years now. She still is fearful of new situations, new people and new dogs. That said, she is wonderful with people she trusts. I did hire a behaviorist who helped me a lot. It's really a matter of building up the dog's confidence. We did a lot of training at home, and then went to obedience and agility classes. There are lots of books out there to help with training the fearful dog. Patricia O'Connell is one good author for teaching positive training methods. In my experience, you would probably be better off working one on one with Falcon before taking him classes. He needs to learn to trust you before you can move forward.

Your dog may never be the super friendly confident pup you have had experience with in the past, but with patience he will learn to trust you and learn to enjoy life. If you like, you can PM me with any questions, and I'll try to help.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I agree with everyone. I wouldn't even be trying to train him right now. Just let him learn to trust you and get used to you. When I first got Lucy (she was at last 3 years old when I got her), I thought she was the calmest, most mellow, most non-active dog in the world. She also walked behind me. She still doesn't like being the first one through a doorway-not sure what that's about. But boy does she walk in front of me. She's active, playful, bouncy, happy! But I definitely let her take her time. Just don't overwhelm him. Let him take it step by step. You might be surprised. He might not "perk up" quite as much as Lucy did, but I'll bet he'll improve. Use treats all the time to encourage him to trust you, but I wouldn't push the training right now. Work on trust first. I have to add that I am by NO MEANS an expert, but that's what makes sense to me.


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

There is a small book called Training the Fearful Dog I think by Pat Oconnell. It helped me alot with one of my very shy dogs. Look online and you'll find it. He is staying behind you because he is so fearful - you are his pack leader and he's most comfy behind you for now but Like everyone is saying, give him time and lots of love and patience and he will come out of his shell eventually! Hang in there and good luck!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

He has only been with you for a very short amount of time. He is 10 months and was used to a different home and routine. He really needs time to adjust and get used to his new home and mommy. I would hold off for a little bit on the actual training right now. He needs to settle in. I would give him lots of praise and tell him he is a good boy just for being around. And lots of love too. This should start to create a bond and he will begin to trust you. I would focus on this for a few weeks and then go back into the training. 

As for toys, he may not have had many toys or he may not care for toys. Opey never plays with his toys but he will steal socks in of the middle night and that is his fun. Not every dog likes toys. But you could try the challenge toys where you use treats in them and he might enjoys those.

The the sitting issue, when you start the training again try having a wall behind him so he can't back up. 

For the actions of walking behind you or moving quickly when you get up, he actually may have accidentally got stepped on before so now he is very cautious with feet. I stepped on Opey a long time ago and he still scurries quickly when you get up or walk towards where he is laying and I believe it is from being stepped on previously. That's just a thought. 

There are so many books out there for dogs behavior issues, I would definitely get one if for anything to just read up on it. 

I think Falcon is going to come around more once he settles in but he needs some adjusting time. Keep us posted.


----------



## Michie (May 19, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Since you've only had him for a little over a week now, I think he's got to get used to you and his new surroundings. He's 10 months old, so he knows his life at the breeders, but has to get used to his new one . I'm sure that he'll come around and will walk by you and play. Continue what you're doing and give him time.


Thats true...I'm pushing him too hard. I just need to breath and wait. I'm so nervous that I'll make his issues WORSE! My boyfriend is 100% sure he will...he is constantly saying things like "See he's never done THAT before'' to try and make me see that he is still settling in! :blush:



Summergirl73 said:


> I agree with Deborah. Just be patient and let him relax into his space. He may just need time to breathe a little first. The tricks and trust will come. In healthcare we call it "transfer trauma". In that case, the best thing you can do is be available and loving. Since he is treat motivated, have you tried one of the toys that you put the treat inside of? Get his nose working and get him used to interacting with a toy.


It has only been a week. That will be my mantra until next week. Then it will still only have been two weeks. I should go buy a kong... a tiny one! I've seen those before... he freaking LOVES treats. I've mainly been doing trick training so that I'm not just shoveling treats down him! Hahaha. He does the lay down and sit pretty naturally so I'm just reenforcing that one. I thought sit would be so easy! :brownbag:



revakb2 said:


> I got my Cassie from rescue at age 3. She had been used as a breeder in a bad situation. She was exactly like Falcon. I have had her for three years now. She still is fearful of new situations, new people and new dogs. That said, she is wonderful with people she trusts. I did hire a behaviorist who helped me a lot. It's really a matter of building up the dog's confidence. We did a lot of training at home, and then went to obedience and agility classes. There are lots of books out there to help with training the fearful dog. Patricia O'Connell is one good author for teaching positive training methods. In my experience, you would probably be better off working one on one with Falcon before taking him classes. He needs to learn to trust you before you can move forward.
> 
> Your dog may never be the super friendly confident pup you have had experience with in the past, but with patience he will learn to trust you and learn to enjoy life. If you like, you can PM me with any questions, and I'll try to help.


Patricia O'Connell!! Got it. I've been looking for a good book to read but there are literally 10,000 and I needed a suggestion! I cooled it off on the training and for treats he just lays down or sits pretty for them. Easy. I do treat him when he comes to his name from other rooms too! He didn't come to his original name Mowgli at all. He has officially barked three times total now. Its so surprising when he does. He barked last night when my boyfriend came home from work but once he saw it was him he started doing little circles in front of him. Which is a plus... he hasn't been too sure about my boyfriend. He usually just ignores him and has his hawk eyes set on me. Last night though he was clearly thrilled to see him. I just need to relax! Haha



LoveLucy said:


> I agree with everyone. I wouldn't even be trying to train him right now. Just let him learn to trust you and get used to you. When I first got Lucy (she was at last 3 years old when I got her), I thought she was the calmest, most mellow, most non-active dog in the world. She also walked behind me. She still doesn't like being the first one through a doorway-not sure what that's about. But boy does she walk in front of me. She's active, playful, bouncy, happy! But I definitely let her take her time. Just don't overwhelm him. Let him take it step by step. You might be surprised. He might not "perk up" quite as much as Lucy did, but I'll bet he'll improve. Use treats all the time to encourage him to trust you, but I wouldn't push the training right now. Work on trust first. I have to add that I am by NO MEANS an expert, but that's what makes sense to me.


That's all so right and obviously I'm just working myself into a tizzy! Maybe I need a trainer... hahaa :w00t:



cynthia's said:


> There is a small book called Training the Fearful Dog I think by Pat Oconnell. It helped me alot with one of my very shy dogs. Look online and you'll find it. He is staying behind you because he is so fearful - you are his pack leader and he's most comfy behind you for now but Like everyone is saying, give him time and lots of love and patience and he will come out of his shell eventually! Hang in there and good luck!


Sweet! I just looked up Pat O'Connell and didn't find anything but I found Pat McConnell!? Is this the one you and Reva were talking about? Or is it for sure O'Connell? I definitely want a book that someone I can write to has already read....there are WAY too many that are weird self published on amazon!
Patricia McConnell | Dog Training Book | The Cautious Canine | How to Help Dogs Conquer Their Fears



lmillette said:


> He has only been with you for a very short amount of time. He is 10 months and was used to a different home and routine. He really needs time to adjust and get used to his new home and mommy. I would hold off for a little bit on the actual training right now. He needs to settle in. I would give him lots of praise and tell him he is a good boy just for being around. And lots of love too. This should start to create a bond and he will begin to trust you. I would focus on this for a few weeks and then go back into the training.
> 
> As for toys, he may not have had many toys or he may not care for toys. Opey never plays with his toys but he will steal socks in of the middle night and that is his fun. Not every dog likes toys. But you could try the challenge toys where you use treats in them and he might enjoys those.
> 
> ...



:ThankYou:This has made me feel a lot better and at least given me a goal. Along with a little self improvement! I didn't realize I worried so much until now. Maybe I'm a little too.... ordered. I like lists and plans. DIRECTION! I've just been looking for the steps...when all I needed to do was leave him be for a couple weeks. :blush:

SOCKS! He has no interest in socks during the day time but I woke up this morning and there was a sock on HIS bed. I was like... ''Did you take your socks off and leave them next to his bed??'' My boyfriend was like ''No...why would i?'' Hahaha Falcon MUST have gotten into the soft hamper and pulled it out! He wasn't torn or anything.. just laying flat on the edge of his bed like it was placed there.

A WALL! GENIUSSSS WOMAN! Why didn't I think of a wall?!? I'll leave that for now. He doesn't really NEED to sit for any reason right now. I'm excited though to try the wall idea out. I was at a complete loss about that issue.

Awww I would just DIE if I stepped on him. Maybe I'm a little glad he gets out of the way. Don't let on that I told you....but my boyfriend is a little bumbling. He knocks things over CONSTANTLY. Everything he could possibly knock over. He has CRUNCHED in one of the panels on Falcons play area by stepping on it! He hurt his foot really bad.. luckily Falcon wasn't HOME yet at that point. He completely forgot it was in the computer room and went charging in. Stepped two of his toes through a hole and two through another and stepped down! We had extras but STILL. Hahaha Maybe I'm a little glad he rushes out of the way when we get up! :w00t:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Michie said:


> :ThankYou:This has made me feel a lot better and at least given me a goal. Along with a little self improvement! I didn't realize I worried so much until now. Maybe I'm a little too.... ordered. I like lists and plans. DIRECTION! I've just been looking for the steps...when all I needed to do was leave him be for a couple weeks. :blush:
> 
> SOCKS! He has no interest in socks during the day time but I woke up this morning and there was a sock on HIS bed. I was like... ''Did you take your socks off and leave them next to his bed??'' My boyfriend was like ''No...why would i?'' Hahaha Falcon MUST have gotten into the soft hamper and pulled it out! He wasn't torn or anything.. just laying flat on the edge of his bed like it was placed there.
> 
> ...


You are so welcome! Happy to help and hope some this is helpful.

As for the socks, Opey doesn't rip them or anything he just likes to run around and throw them. We find a few lying around almost every morning! 

These fluffs are so small and can get under your feet so fast. Luckily I didn't hurt Opey too bad. I stepped on his side/belly area and the area was a little red but he was okay but I think we were both scarred. He jumps or moves real fast away from feet and I am very careful and constantly checking for him. 

Keep us posted on Falcon's progress. All need on your list right now is time and patience. :thumbsup:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The Cautious Canine is the book I was thinking about. It is written by Patricia B. McConnell PHD. You can get it from Welcome to Dogwise.com - Dog Books, Ebooks and Toys along with many other dog books.
Actually if you would like my copy of the "The Cautious Canine " PM me with your address and I'll send it to you. It's a very short book.


----------



## Michie (May 19, 2012)

lmillette said:


> You are so welcome! Happy to help and hope some this is helpful.
> 
> As for the socks, Opey doesn't rip them or anything he just likes to run around and throw them. We find a few lying around almost every morning!
> 
> ...



1. Time and Patience!
2. Laundry :w00t:

I do a lot of DIY craft stuff. Which usually results in me collecting containers and what not and my boyfriend asking me why I have a bag of toilet paper rolls in the closet. Heh. I just took a toilet paper roll from the bathroom and threw it on the bed so I wouldn't forget it in the bathroom. It must have rolled off the bed because WHAT did Falcon JUST coming trotting up to me with in his mouth!!??? The empty toilet paper roll! He laid down and chewed on it so I took it away from him....probably not good for him to eat thin cardboard pieces but that lightened my spirit considerably just now. 


DIY with Toilet Paper Rolls





revakb2 said:


> The Cautious Canine is the book I was thinking about. It is written by Patricia B. McConnell PHD. You can get it from Welcome to Dogwise.com - Dog Books, Ebooks and Toys along with many other dog books.
> Actually if you would like my copy of the "The Cautious Canine " PM me with your address and I'll send it to you. It's a very short book.



Awwww that would be amazing! I'm all about recycle reuse. Like the website BookMooch: trade your books with other people 

I love it! I read A LOTTT though...so book swapping is SO the way to go for me. No room for a library in this apartment!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Michie said:


> 1. Time and Patience!
> 2. Laundry :w00t:
> 
> I do a lot of DIY craft stuff. Which usually results in me collecting containers and what not and my boyfriend asking me why I have a bag of toilet paper rolls in the closet. Heh. I just took a toilet paper roll from the bathroom and threw it on the bed so I wouldn't forget it in the bathroom. It must have rolled off the bed because WHAT did Falcon JUST coming trotting up to me with in his mouth!!??? The empty toilet paper roll! He laid down and chewed on it so I took it away from him....probably not good for him to eat thin cardboard pieces but that lightened my spirit considerably just now.
> ...


Who would have thought you could do so much with toilet paper rolls!! :w00t: Falcon is definitely coming around. :thumbsup: And he will continue too!!


----------



## Michie (May 19, 2012)

lmillette said:


> Who would have thought you could do so much with toilet paper rolls!! :w00t: Falcon is definitely coming around. :thumbsup: And he will continue too!!



Its easy and fun too! I just save them and cut them up and hot glue them together into shapes. Then the PAINT part comes. I usually sell them on Craigslist for a couple dollars each to cover the price of the paint and glue.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Michie said:


> Its easy and fun too! I just save them and cut them up and hot glue them together into shapes. Then the PAINT part comes. I usually sell them on Craigslist for a couple dollars each to cover the price of the paint and glue.


Very cool, Michelle!! You'll have to send me pics of some of your projects!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Michelle,
You have gotten so much great advise already. Your new pup is so sweet in that picture. All dogs are different, but I can share what my 8 month old puppy was like when we brought her home few months ago. She was _very_ shy too. I didn't work on training her (beyond housebreaking rules and few general things) for at least a month or so. There is no hurry. I decided to step back and let her get secure with our home situation for a few weeks. This must be part of the bonding process with Maltese being so small, they can have more fears with new people and places. Good news, all I have seen come around and bond and love you SO MUCH. Just relax and let her set the pace. Now I can train Penny and she jumps up into my arms. I felt same as you for first month, what's going on?? Anyway long story short, they come around just takes time for the shyer ones. But I love her personality now and am glad she is not on the hyper side. I have one of those already..LOL. 
Good luck with your baby. He is beautiful!!!


----------



## Michie (May 19, 2012)

lmillette said:


> Very cool, Michelle!! You'll have to send me pics of some of your projects!!


I will for sure! One I just finished is a painting where you just draw lines equal lengths apart on a canvas. Then you take a square of something. I used my debit cards corner to make the arrows. Then I filled each in with a different colored paint. I'M A HORRIBLE ARTIST. I cannot draw...I cannot paint. This was SUPER easy and it came out WONDERFUL. I'll attach the picture of mine and the original blog with directions.

I'm addicted to pinterest. I try and avoid pinterest at this point...I still end up on the website without realizing it. I have SO MANY PROJECTS pinned on there...I could do one a day probably forever. That goes for recipes/sewing/crochet.... 

My boyfriend makes fun of me about pinterest because I pin things and tell him we have to buy a cardboard half gallon of milk the next time we go to the store instead of a gallon. He says "Why...do we need to? BPA??'' I say ''No I pinned a cute wallet template that I can make out of a cardboard carton!'' LOL

SEEN HERE
Recyclable Crafts: Carton Wallet | Recycled Crafts - Recyclable Crafts for Kids - Recycling Craft Ideas | FamilyFun

It was then I realized...I bought something I don't normally buy to...create a tiny wallet that I wont use! :smilie_tischkante:



SammieMom said:


> Michelle,
> You have gotten so much great advise already. Your new pup is so sweet in that picture. All dogs are different, but I can share what my 8 month old puppy was like when we brought her home few months ago. She was _very_ shy too. I didn't work on training her (beyond housebreaking rules and few general things) for at least a month or so. There is no hurry. I decided to step back and let her get secure with our home situation for a few weeks. This must be part of the bonding process with Maltese being so small, they can have more fears with new people and places. Good news, all I have seen come around and bond and love you SO MUCH. Just relax and let her set the pace. Now I can train Penny and she jumps up into my arms. I felt same as you for first month, what's going on?? Anyway long story short, they come around just takes time for the shyer ones. But I love her personality now and am glad she is not on the hyper side. I have one of those already..LOL.
> Good luck with your baby. He is beautiful!!!


Thank you! He is already making LEAPS and bounds. Today he woke me up with a toilet paper roll in his mouth. This one I have NO idea where he is getting these from. I've looked under furniture. I've taken FOUR away from him all ready. I took it and threw it and he brought it back to me! He played tug o' war a LITTLE...he gave up really quickly and didn't pull very hard but he held on. We played that for a little bit until he got it all gummy then I threw it away with the other three. He's not getting into my stash because that is on a shelf behind a closed door. It made me super happy though. We got him two different hide treat toys. One is a kong that he was FASCINATED by... pulling the pieces of cucumber out of it immediately. The other toy we got him is like Teflon or something. it looks like BRAINS... we just stuff a whole bunch of treats inside and he rolled it around for a half an hour digging them out. We just went on his second outside trip and now he is POOPED! Poor little Maltese. lol.

Somebody Get Me A Beret | Young House Love
Here is the link to the original blog post about how she did hers. Mine is a little different. Less arrows. I love it. It is hanging above my bed.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Your pup sounds a lot like my Tinker. He grew up in a puppy mill....I've had him for 6 years now and he's still afraid of EVERYONE except me. 

He has no humor, never plays. He takes himself so seriously (which makes him look sillier some times :blush::innocent I affectionately call him my little knucklehead. 

When he first came home, he slept for an entire week. Then slowly sniffed around the rooms. It took me a good two months to get him pretty much housebroken. I did teach him to sit, but I can tell that he thinks it's dumb........

He's not treat motavated or toy motivated. He's just my sweet little "knucklehead". I've seen an improvement in him over the years, but he'll never be normal.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Michelle, I'm just catching up with this thread. But, I'd like to say that you sound a lot like (or perhaps, an even more worried) version of.....ME!!!!!! when Obi came to us at 9.5 months old  He was definitely very different in the beginning than his present silly self- still very sweet but much more shy, did not eat as much, seemed unsure of his surroundings. I am totally guilty of trying to do "too much, too soon." This is a normal feeling- you just want the dog to INSTANTLY love you and be the dog that reciprocates all of your ideas of loving them. I was trying to groom, brush his teeth, teach him tricks, etc... all from DAY one  (how naive was I?!)

BUT..... I got some Great advice from a wise person (Stacy- his breeder) simply to "let him do his thing" and get settled in first. I just worked on letting him getting him comfy to our house, one room at a time. He definitely blossomed somewhere between the first and second week and then continued to be his full self in the next weeks/months. I think the older pups need more transition time to their new home-- How would you feel if you were sent to a new place, now all alone? Falcon also might be used to being around other dogs, so he might be transitioning from that too.

In terms of reading, you can also check out Scaredy Dog. (forgot the author)

I'd work on just having fun and playing with him in different ways to LEARN what he likes and does not like BEFORE trying to do ANY type of training. Real training is most successful between a dog and human whom he trusts. 

Obi was the same way with the sit command- he was like "WHAT THE HECK." he did NOT get the look up at the treat/toy and automatically sit method. Similar to what Lindsay suggested, I had Obi's back near the couch and would draw up the treat and eventually he sat down (after many many tries). However, after our trust and bond got stronger, he was able to process and feel rewarded when he learns a new trick. Now, trick and obedience training is 100 times quicker because we have a "connection" now. From not knowing sit- he can now walk and weave through my legs as I walk. Did I think that would be possible from what I encountered on day one? YEAH right!~ Does Obi still have his quirks? Of course- but I know what they are and how to best work with them now and couldn't love him more :wub:

I bet this will be the case with Falcon. Let him surprise you  Don't give up, but definitely give him space or else he might feel your anxiety and disappointment. 

He sounds like a wonderful pup and you sound like you just really want him to love being with you! can't fault you for that!

BTW, Obi is also a sock-bandit! he loves them- clean or dirty! LOL!


----------



## Michie (May 19, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Your pup sounds a lot like my Tinker. He grew up in a puppy mill....I've had him for 6 years now and he's still afraid of EVERYONE except me.
> 
> He has no humor, never plays. He takes himself so seriously (which makes him look sillier some times :blush::innocent I affectionately call him my little knucklehead.
> 
> ...


I knew he was different when we went to pick him up! The rest of her dogs (She had him, her retired show dogs(4), and a MUCH younger puppy that was last of her litter, and two dogs she was getting ready to take to a show the very next day) He was the only one that hung back by her. The rest sat politely by our legs or stood on their hind legs and danced around. Some slept through our whole visit. He was so SHY! He let us hold him and pass him between us. He never shook or cried or anything. He is just REALLY reserved. 

Now though for sure he is COMING out of his shell. I think because I wrote about him not playing he decided this morning as soon as I woke up to prove me wrong! :chili:

He played today! Almost all day. I even got him to pick up one of his toys. The suggestions of KONG like toys was genius. He rolls them around uses his paws to get the treats. He picked one of them up and handed it to me earlier. Like....Mom, could you fill this with cucumber again PLEASEEEEEEE 
:wub:



hoaloha said:


> Michelle, I'm just catching up with this thread. But, I'd like to say that you sound a lot like (or perhaps, an even more worried) version of.....ME!!!!!! when Obi came to us at 9.5 months old  He was definitely very different in the beginning than his present silly self- still very sweet but much more shy, did not eat as much, seemed unsure of his surroundings. I am totally guilty of trying to do "too much, too soon." This is a normal feeling- you just want the dog to INSTANTLY love you and be the dog that reciprocates all of your ideas of loving them. I was trying to groom, brush his teeth, teach him tricks, etc... all from DAY one  (how naive was I?!)
> 
> BUT..... I got some Great advice from a wise person (Stacy- his breeder) simply to "let him do his thing" and get settled in first. I just worked on letting him getting him comfy to our house, one room at a time. He definitely blossomed somewhere between the first and second week and then continued to be his full self in the next weeks/months. I think the older pups need more transition time to their new home-- How would you feel if you were sent to a new place, now all alone? Falcon also might be used to being around other dogs, so he might be transitioning from that too.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'm sure he will now. Every has been so kind and my worries have abated. Maybe I was stressing him out with worried frowns too. Now that I'm backing off and just doing my thing. He even LEFT THE ROOM... he explores the apartment when I go from room to room. Today is a day of many first for him. He left me alone in a ROOM. I was so excited I went and looked for him and he was looking out the window at his little neighbor cat friend. Who has eluded photography so far. He looked at me like ''Did you need something? I'm busy getting my sun'' B)

How many hours a day is too long to daydream/shop for BOY dog clothes/toys?????:innocent:


----------

